# Lunaception?



## Aillidh (Jun 14, 2011)

Has anyone read or used the Lunaception method?

http://lunaception.net/index.html

Just curious if this book is worth the 10 bucks or not?


----------



## Sol HEAth 1 (Jun 23, 2011)

I came across this interesting read. Lunaception is a method of aligning your menstral cycle to the phases of the moon. Below is the article.

Presence of light points to breakthrough
by Sue Ek

It sounds ridiculous! People usually laugh when they hear it, but that doesn't stop Mrs. Joy DeFelice, R.N., B.S.N., P.H.N., of Spokane, Washington, from studying the powerful effects light can have on a woman's menstrual cycle.

"It's an amazing phenomenon," said Joy, "yet once you know what to look for, it can be very apparent."

In 1976, Joy began observing and working with the effects that artificial and natural light can have on the cervical mucus patterns of women. Over succeeding years, she observed additional areas within the menstrual cycle that were also affected by light. Specifically, she has found that it is the presence of light during the woman's primary sleeping hours that can affect the hormones which govern her menstrual cycle.

In women who threaten to miscarry, Joy's findings are also particularly useful. She has had several cases where the women were pregnant, but developed early pregnancy bleeding and no specific cause found by their physician. In two of the cases, ultrasounds had been done and a D & C was scheduled because of no signs of continued pregnancy. The women happened to contact Joy about the bleeding, and in all cases she advised them to immediately eliminate all light from their sleeping area. She also suggested in the two ultrasound cases to postpone the D & Cs as well. In each instance, the bleeding lessened dramatically and usually stopped altogether. In the two ultrasound cases, the test was repeated a week later and the pregnancy was found to be present and progressing. Darkness was maintained throughout all the above pregnancies and they were successfully completed.


----------

